# San Diego Rural/Metro Interview!!!!!



## Shabandrw (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks in advance for checking out my post.
I just got called in for an interview with Rural/Metro in San Diego and I am really really really nervous, this is my first EMT job and job interview.
Does anyone know how the whole process goes, I heard they give a written test??? Does anyone know some question that are on that test? Skills I got, its the testing that gets me a little iffy.
As far as interview question I really need help on how to correctly answer, I've been getting some help from firefighters  but just wanted to see what I can come up with on here. Oh and my interview is in 2 days 0__o they just gave me a call this morning and said to come in thursday morning...Anything Helps


----------



## JoshV (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha I have an interview will Rural metro today as well at 2:30. Like you I'm trying to get my first EMT job. I have been applying to nearly every ambulance company in SD. I have had a few interviews but I go to SDSU full time, so it's hard to find a company that wants to work will my school schedule. 

As far as the interview goes I heard they ask about SD protocols, base, truama and hyperbaric chamber hospitals and a few personal questions. I do believe there is a written exam as well. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Shabandrw (Sep 6, 2012)

Just finished with my interview I say it went pretty well, there was some things I could've defiantly added but overall I think it was okay. They asked some basic questions like if you get called to this scene what's the first thing you do. There was no test just yet, they said if I would get hired then that's when all the testing and training begins. They didn't ask about any base hospitals or any of that but knowing that is a definite plus I say. Let me know how your interview goes 
@JoshV


----------



## Newguyemt (Sep 6, 2012)

I have an interview with a different ambulance company next week and a friend told me that their interviews are almost identical to R/M's. (he interviewed with both a while back)

Would you mind giving me a rundown of the EMT based questions? I'm good to go on the other regular interview type of questions but since I'm a new EMT I'm nervous about the protocol type of questions since there are so many and they are different from the NREMT stuff I learned in school.. Thanks a ton.

He told me to focus on learning all the hospitals and to be very familiar with APGAR, transporting with an IV and the use of restraints... But that was a little while back.


----------



## JoshV (Sep 7, 2012)

Shabandrw, My interview was pretty identical to what you posted, they asked me basic questions like scene size up  stuff and personal questions. After the interview we discussed my school schedule and it wasent going to work w. thier shifts unfortunately. So they told me to apply again after the sememester and hopefully we can work it out.

Newguyemt, what company are interviewing with next week? So far I have interviewed with Med fleet, Max care and ruaral metro. Still waiting to hear back from Max care. Ive also applied at Express, ER, AMR and Extreme.


----------



## Monkey (Sep 8, 2012)

You're going to play hell trying to get PT or flex schedules around here.  There are too many EMT's out there willing to work FT+ that companies don't need to even consider "special circumstance" EMT's and just move on.


----------



## EMSMEDIC (Sep 8, 2012)

*Rural/Metro*



Newguyemt said:


> He told me to focus on learning all the hospitals and to be very familiar with APGAR, transporting with an IV and the use of restraints... But that was a little while back.





Rural/Metro will be hiring quite a few EMT's most likely over the next few months in preparation of employees possibly getting hired with San Diego Fire. There is currently no written test for Rural/Metro. It was discontinued several months ago. It might get reinstated, so I would study just in case. The interview is pretty straight forward and goes over generic situation questions, as well as customer service, conflict resolution, protocols, patient assessments. You do not have to have experience, but show that you want to learn and that you would provide excellent customer service. Rural/Metro is a great company and is about the only place in San Diego County that will give EMT's experience in 911 with their bridge program. Come to work (on time), have a good attitude, learn a lot. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## fivesouthib (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey Shaba did you go to mirmar and have Swift as an instructor?


----------



## AnteaterMedic (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone know starting pay for EMT & Medic with SD R/M?
Also any word on them hiring Medics anytime soon?


----------



## team player (Oct 5, 2012)

*orlando R/M interview*

I recently had a interview  with R/M in Orlando FL. I will say it was a very positive experience and everyone was professional and appeared eager to have you there. It started off with a written test with 50 questions. The questions differed, some of them were medical terms, others were scenario based. I found it to be somewhat challenging, but not too difficult. Once you passed that with a minimum of 80% you move on to the lift test. You and a partner pick up a stretcher with a 150 pound dummy together and hold it for 30 secs and then together as a team put it down. If you pass that then you move on to the practicals then to the 1 on 1 interview. They asked questions such as, what do you know about our company? They give you scenario based questions as well. Relax and you will do fine. I am waiting to hear from them any day as to if I move to the next stage, the agility testing..... then , my foot will be almost in the door!! Good luck out there everyone!!


----------



## XavierA92 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Rural metro*

I have an interview tomorrow at R/M. 
I was hoping someone could give me some advise on there types if questions
And what I should be prepared for. First EMT interview and nervous. I also have school m/w. would that be a problem..


----------



## team player (Oct 18, 2012)

*interview*

First of all, take a deep breath and relax,, It was nothing like I thought it would be: written test, if you know your book you got this, then one on one interview, what would you do if,,, how would you handle this situation,, easy stuff, they know your are nervous so they keep the questions simple and to the point, then you pick a number, 1, 2 or 3, then that is your practical, I got a easy medical, again, they keep it simple for you, they want you to succeed, I think they are looking for the basics of emt. good luck, I got in, I am just waiting on my paperwork!!  good luck!! you got this!!


----------



## XavierA92 (Oct 24, 2012)

*after interview*



team player said:


> First of all, take a deep breath and relax,, It was nothing like I thought it would be: written test, if you know your book you got this, then one on one interview, what would you do if,,, how would you handle this situation,, easy stuff, they know your are nervous so they keep the questions simple and to the point, then you pick a number, 1, 2 or 3, then that is your practical, I got a easy medical, again, they keep it simple for you, they want you to succeed, I think they are looking for the basics of emt. good luck, I got in, I am just waiting on my paperwork!!  good luck!! you got this!!




i feel like i nailed it. Thank you for the heads up and support.
I was also wondering if i should follow up. I was told they don't like getting calls about the interview or if they have filled the position. Its only been 5 days and i don't want to seem pushy or annoying.
Thanks again


----------



## CalvinSmooth (Oct 24, 2012)

*Also with Rural/Metro*

Wait up to week for a call back or via email.

I just got hired with Rural/Metro's sister division in LA - Bowers. Liking it SO much better since no dialysis calls.


----------



## XavierA92 (Oct 24, 2012)

CalvinSmooth said:


> Wait up to week for a call back or via email.
> 
> I just got hired with Rural/Metro's sister division in LA - Bowers. Liking it SO much better since no dialysis calls.



I have been looking for an email and found nothing. I was looking to specifically talk to the interviewers. Any suggestions


----------



## CalvinSmooth (Oct 24, 2012)

Did they contact you via email for the interview? You can try calling the HR manager if they were the one that sent it out.

But sorry best just to wait :sad:. I got a call back after 9 days


----------



## XavierA92 (Oct 24, 2012)

CalvinSmooth said:


> Did they contact you via email for the interview? You can try calling the HR manager if they were the one that sent it out.
> 
> But sorry best just to wait :sad:. I got a call back after 9 days



Whenever they have sent out and email it was a do not reply email.. And no they called me for the interview. I am just getting anxious to hear something back and to get this career started!


----------



## team player (Oct 24, 2012)

*good luck!*

I just got my letter of acceptance from Rural Metro(Orlando) today. They contacted me about a week later advising that I am moving on to my fit test (EMT), I passed that, then waiting another week for my acceptance letter. I start orientation this Monday, Good luck, if you feel you want to follow up, go with your gut instinct. Keep in mind , they are a very busy company though.
Good luck!!


----------

